# New Brother Vinni’s Fallout minis



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Found these on beastsofwar. Enjoy 

Brother Vinni have updated their selection of Sci-Fi miniatures. Take a look at what’s on offer.

Wasteland Sniper










Soldier in Power Armour










Commisar










Tech Wizard










These are some rather characterful miniatures which I am sure would be great additions to sci-fi warbands and armies, or even as characters in sci-fi RPG’s.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

They have Commissars in Fallout? 

Good find


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I love them all... Makes me ponder and Fallout themed IG army...


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

If they had the NRC Rangers, nothing would stop me from starting a Fallout army.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh God, Oh God.....whre Is The Buy Button!?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

The Real Question is now many types of each have been sculpted. I love the Power Armour model, but would like some variance in my tin men.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

He does some fine work. The fallout themed guys work well with my traitor guard. Might have to get some of those snipers. And the pa dudes mught go in with my dark mechanicus somewhere.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

And Pants.... 

I have just been reading up on these models, according to a few places the rusian site they are from, says that the Power Armored one is "not for sale" and there is speculation about IP issues...


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks all!
Now all miniatures are for sale, e-mail to brother-vinni()yandex.ru, welcome!


----------

